# Tiny, weak, newborn, Nigerian Dwarf



## Kikaby (Mar 15, 2013)

Can someone help me with what to do for this little one.  I wasn't even sure if the doe was pregnant.  She never showed much.  But she has had one and it is very tiny and doesn't seem to be able to stand.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 15, 2013)

First thing you need to do is strip the mom's teats and make sure she has milk coming out. Then try and hold the kid up to get some milk. It's really important that you get some of the colostrum milk into the baby as soon as possible. You may have to help the kid find the udder and get it's sucking reflexes going with your finger. 

If they are not in a warm place, (depending on where you are and how cold it is) move them into a shelter under a heat lamp and maybe help the mom dry the kid off. If she doesn't get milk from the mom, try and milk the mom and get some into the baby with a bottle. I wish some real experts were on to give you further advice in case you had to tube feed her.  Keep us posted if you can get milk into her or not.

Good luck.


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 15, 2013)

Kikaby said:
			
		

> Can someone help me with what to do for this little one.  I wasn't even sure if the doe was pregnant.  She never showed much.  But she has had one and it is very tiny and doesn't seem to be able to stand.


Sounds like the baby hasn't drinken anything yet. If the baby has a suck reflex, latch it onto the doe's teat. If not, you will have to tube the baby to get colostrum in it. If you are a little apprehensive about tubing, see if you can get some nutri-drench in it to give it some energy to stand and suck and then try putting the baby on the teat.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 15, 2013)

Is the baby premature? Check for teeth. Our Vet said no teeth - it's a preemie.

I would give Vitamin B, and Selenium/Vitamin E Gel. Or a Vitamin B complex injection for the Thiamine.

Make sure baby stays warm too - they may have difficulty keeping themselves warm without a full belly.

I tube fed our last bottle baby - vet said 2oz every 2 hours until they start taking a bottle. I had to purchase a "puppy" bottle at TSC to get a smaller nipple, the pritchard was too big.

Nursing Mom is the best - we locked ours in the milk stand and forced her to stand while the baby got colostrum. Doe was not happy, but baby got a full tummy.


----------

